# 150W hps



## A.K. (Jul 3, 2007)

i have a 150W hps light how close do you think i should put to the plant its in a small area with good ventalation and im gonna put a fan pointing at the light


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 3, 2007)

id say around 8" put your hand under the bulbs light at the top of the plant and see if your hand gets hot. if your hand gets hot than it may burn you plants.  keep the ventilation going as good as you can, what size is the space?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

the hand method is the best way... you want it to just be warm... best to figure it out once..and then tie a string with weight.. so you just need to move it up when the plant reaches the weight.. easy stoner way..


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

groovy theory man,the string with weight!!


----------



## A.K. (Jul 3, 2007)

well i think heat is to big of a factor and i will use that light for another grow but does anyone know of a light that produces less heat if anyone can tell me of a light like that that would work for veg and one that will work for flowering that would be pretty cool thanks all.


----------



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

If heat is your main concern, get yourself some t-5 hight output flouros. If price is a concern get some CFLs. You can pick them up pretty much anywhere. But as for one bubl to veg and flower, other than HPS, you'd have to change the bulbs to get the correct spectrum with jsut about any bulbs.

BTW, I wouldn't waste time with monster CFLs (like above 100 actual watts). Too expensive to be so fragile! A t-5 fixture and bulbs only costs slightly more than a CFL with comperable lumen output (and a reflector that is) and the bulbs on the t-5 are so much cheaper to replace and last longer with less lumen drop.


----------



## A.K. (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the info but how do i know what lights to use for veg and which ones to use for bloom?


----------



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, if you are buying t-5, you can simply pick the bulbs that say either veg or bloom for whichever you want. If you're buying CFLs from Home Depot or somesuch, you need 5000k for veg and about 3000k for flowering. (k stands for kelvin which is more or less the color of the light). The packaging should tell you the k. You might only be able to find cool white or soft/warm white bulbs. I think you want cool white for veg and warm/soft for flowering  If in doubt, light it up. if it is more blueish white you have a veg light. if it is sort of orange red, you have a flowering.


----------



## A.K. (Jul 3, 2007)

i just bought two 18 inch 510 lumens 15 watt fluorescent plant lights that say they produce light in both reds and blues and will work from veg to flower so it sounds good to me and Im gonna put both of them on one plant so i think it is sufficient lighting alert me if i am horribly wronge


----------



## berserker (Jul 3, 2007)

Also here is a great chart for HPS lights.Just look for the 150 watt.Hope this helps,keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## booradley (Jul 8, 2007)

BTW, I got a 150 HPS (the self contained mini) and I got to say, one little exhaust port and it is no hotter than my 150 CFL. I got the flange and the duct work to go along with it. Simply cutting a hole and sticking the ducting out of my grow box kept it as cool as when I was running a CFL wth just air vents (and no ducting). Added two fans (in and out) and my bloom box is even cooler than my t-5 veg box! BTW, my space is about 2'x1.5' and not only do I have the 150 HPS, I also have a 2',4-bulb t-5 fixture in there and it stays cool. Even the 150HPS fixture itself never get so hot that I can't touch it. It is hot, but not so hot I can't hold my fingers there as long as I want. 

Sorry... Long time to say in my experience, with the most basic of ventilation the heat from my 150 HPS is no worse than my 150 CFL with side lighting.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw an amazing 150w hps White Satin grow on another site. PM me for the link.


----------



## A.K. (Jul 13, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> my space is about 2'x1.5' and not only do I have the 150 HPS, I also have a 2',4-bulb t-5 fixture in there and it stays cool.



is that a bloom box you are talking about and if so how close do you keep the 150 hps to the plant?


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

the key to the 150 and heat is to mount the bulb/socket in the grow room and have the ballast etc outside the room. ballast makes the most heat.


----------



## A.K. (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for the tip i think i might try that


----------



## booradley (Jul 14, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> the key to the 150 and heat is to mount the bulb/socket in the grow room and have the ballast etc outside the room. ballast makes the most heat.


 
Actually, I have one of the self contained units without the remote balast. Even without the venting, my light never gets too hot to touch. I mean, it's not pleasant to hold, but I can do it. Even with the simple vent of just sticking my ducting out into the closet, my temps were down to where they were with CFLs. Threw a computer fan in there and it cooled it down nicely. Now I have plants growing beautifaully within an inch of my light.

BTW, I'm growing in one of those sterlite cabs you can get at target for $80. The walls are lined with reflective insulation. I have a top and bottom grow box in there: one for veg and one for bloom. That whole cab is then in a closet with sliding doors. Admitedly, the sliding doors help to keep temps down as they aren't exactly air tight. But with 150 HPS, 1 2'=2 bulb t-5 and 1 2'4bulb t-5 it barely gets warm, let alone hot.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

6-8 inches man... 8 inches is perfect though . The 150's don't put out alot of heat and can stay close.


----------



## booradley (Jul 14, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> 6-8 inches man... 8 inches is perfect though . The 150's don't put out alot of heat and can stay close.


 
I'd say that's true if you don't have a glass.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 14, 2007)

Before glass, anything closer than 10 cm and I saw burning from the heat. I got a glass tube and they can grow right to the glass.


----------

